# mp4 editor



## watcher (Sep 4, 2006)

I have ONE mp4 I want to strip out the current audio on it and replace it with something else.

I'm run windoze (haven't used that word since they went from DOS to windoze, old joke; how do you get a Pentium machine to run like a 386? Put windoze on it!) on a desktop (Vista) and just bought a new laptop which has <shutter> windoze 8 on it (after spending several hours trying to figure it out don't get me started on "8"!!! Ok, two things. 1] What kind of moron takes a well liked well running set up and gets rid of one of the most easy and probably most important features, the START button. 2] What kind of moron decides NOT to include a very simple very small very quick text program like notepad in a software release?)

Ok enough of that.

Is there a simple free program out there that will do what I want w/o needing to do a 14 hour tutorial to find out how?


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

The Start button I hear will be back in Windows 10?
You want a Start button here is a free program that will do that for you.

http://www.classicshell.net


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

Super 

http://www.erightsoft.com/SUPER.html

Just encode it with out the audio option.

You could also use handbrake, just clear the audio options...

https://handbrake.fr/


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

Like this?

[Youtube]jsUyCKw2prM[/Youtube]

I used "Internet Video Converter"


----------



## hugorter (Apr 11, 2015)

You can do the task with HandBrake or this MP4 Editor.

Both can meet your need. HandBrake is more complicate to handle but free. The latter is easier but is not free.


----------



## watcher (Sep 4, 2006)

Thanks for the info. I'll check those out.


----------



## aimkeepachieve (May 8, 2015)

You may try iDealshare VideoGo which can do the basic editing like remove audio from video and add audio to video, rotate, crop, trim, compress, split, merge etc.


----------



## bobharris9988 (Feb 2, 2021)

Hi! I had this problem too. I found a good application VideoDuke. The best video converter for mac. In my opinion.


----------

